
Seifnode – Node.js implementation of SEIF protocol helper modules - eddywashere
https://github.com/paypal/seifnode
======
eddywashere
Related video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHRXPlq9XNw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHRXPlq9XNw)

